# İşten eve dönen adam karısını ölü buldu



## azélla

The man runs home from work only to find his wife dead. 
Bu cümle gramer açısından doğru mu? Kelime kelime tercüme edince pek mantıklı gelmiyor türkçe düşünürsek fakat bir kaç yerde böyle cümle yapısına rast geldim.


----------



## gocmenhakan

Sizin cümle biraz çeviri programı mantığına benzemiş. Ben bu şekilde çevirirdim:
"The man who got home from work found his wife dead."


----------



## azélla

İngiliz haber sitesinde karşıma çıktı bu cümle. Tam olarak böyle değildi ben değiştirdim azıcık ancak kullanım tarzı doğru. İngilizce sayfasında paylaştım ve doğru olduğunu söylediler.

 Cümle karşınıza şu şekillerde çıka bilir:
The man came home to find his wife dead. 
The man came home only to find his wife dead. 



gocmenhakan said:


> Sizin cümle biraz çeviri programı mantığına benzemiş. Ben bu şekilde çevirirdim:
> "The man who got home from work found his wife dead."


----------



## gocmenhakan

azélla said:


> İngiliz haber sitesinde karşıma çıktı bu cümle. Tam olarak böyle değildi ben değiştirdim azıcık ancak kullanım tarzı doğru. İngilizce sayfasında paylaştım ve doğru olduğunu söylediler.
> 
> Cümle karşınıza şu şekillerde çıka bilir:
> The man came home to find his wife dead.
> The man came home only to find his wife dead.


Bu şekilde çevirdiginizde adamın niyeti zaten eve gelip karısını ölü bulmak gibi olmuyor mu? Yani eve gelme amacı karısını ölü bulmakmış gibi.


----------



## azélla

gocmenhakan said:


> Bu şekilde çevirdiginizde adamın niyeti zaten eve gelip karısını ölü bulmak gibi olmuyor mu?


Ben de öyle düşünmüştüm ama öyle değilmiş. Google'da aradım karşıma şöyle cümleler çıktı: Boy, 9, runs home from school to find entire family dead after Turkish cargo plane crashes in village. 
This penguin just came home to find his wife cheating on him. 
Bu örnekler haber sitesinden alınma yani gramer doğru. 9 yaşındakı çocuk ailesinin ölmesini umarak eve gelmez ve ya bir penguen eşini basmak için yuvasına gitmez herhalde.


----------



## gocmenhakan

Şimdi ben de yazdım ingilizce foruma, anlam karmaşası olmuyo mu diye sordum, anlam karmaşası var ama native olanlar otomatik olarak durumu çözerler demişler, karmaşayı gidermek için araya "and" koyulabilir diye de çözüm önermişler.


----------



## azélla

gocmenhakan said:


> Şimdi ben de yazdım ingilizce foruma, anlam karmaşası olmuyo mu diye sordum, anlam karmaşası var ama native olanlar otomatik olarak durumu çözerler demişler, karmaşayı gidermek için araya "and" koyulabilir diye de çözüm önermişler.


Anladım, teşekkürler. Bizim sitelerde bu tarz açıklamalar pek yok, kafa karıştırıyor.


----------

